# Cwmorthin slate mine Wales October 2016



## Lavino (Oct 10, 2016)

visited cwmorthin slate mine with @The Kwan @Dangle_Angle and @Trancentral thanks lads for a fantastic day out and mr TK for being the pro he is and taking us down there. This is a place I have wanted to visit and it certainly didn't disappoint the scenery is the best I have seen. On the walk up past the old ruins and the lake.and the staircase before you exit.well you just have to see it to appreciate it. Then flew the drone for 10 mins after we came out.

Cwmorthin Slate Quarries are located in the mountains above Blaenau Ffestiniog in North Wales. Cwmorthin was first worked in the 19th Century and remained in use through until the end of the 20th Century, although on a much smaller scale. There are a number of floors and the mine covers many miles, with some huge chambers, much of which can still be explored. On this through-trip we also visited some workings which were once open as a tourist attraction, and many implements, such as cranes and carts can still be seen. The quarries in this area are very dangerous, as they are very extensive and some are still being worked to this day, so they should only be visited with an experienced guide and the appropriate equipment.










This is where the fun begins



The giant stair case you can't see the scale from the photo but it's huge.



What's left of a bridge only the hangers remain



A cart left on the tracks in the water.





















Arty tripod shots.












More carts left rotting on the tracks in the water



We had to climb up the centre of this track to reach the next level.its quite steep.


----------



## smiler (Oct 10, 2016)

I enjoyed that Lavino, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2016)

The third to last shot is superb.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2016)

Those tunnel shots are stunning. You got the light/exposure spot on.


----------



## Lavino (Oct 10, 2016)

Mines are great a totally diffrent explore to a abandoned building. So peaceful when your down there you would never imagine these places existed from ground level.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 10, 2016)

I stacked by that barrel on your last shot and got very wet! You done a fab job lighting that up indeed.


----------



## dirge (Oct 10, 2016)

Great report!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 11, 2016)

Excellent dude! some good light painting work aswel


----------



## Lavino (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks all the torch used thanks to Kwan was a nightcore explosion proof top quality torch.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 12, 2016)

Splendid sir and I agree it's an excellent setting for an explore.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2016)

Very nice work and superb photos though I'm not sure I'd feel safe in there


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stunning shots,you have got the light spot on.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Offtrack (Oct 14, 2016)

Great photos. We were there last weekend and there seemed to be lots of mist coming up the back vein which didn;t do much for the photos, so we headed for the old vein, now that's a different kettle of fish. Looking down the old vein incline you can see roof timbers collapsing and delamination of the roof, still a good explore particularly the crawl through the shale passage pushing your gear through ahead of you!

For anyone wanting to explore, download the maps from The Friends of Cwmorthin Slate Quarry, contact GoBelow for the key, you'll need to leave a deposit of £20.

Another good one is Wrysgan - opposite the lake level entrance to Cwmorthin, there's lots of adits. One in particular has a 'window' to the outside every other chamber you pass through.


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm going to make this very very clear, and I would appreciate it if no-one contradicts me. 

Exploring any mine or underground quarry without extensive experience or without the physical guidance of someone with extensive experience is EXTREMELY dangerous, and should be avoided. 

Regardless of how much common sense you may have, different types of mines have different specific dangers that unless you are aware of them can kill you without you even knowing they're present, from gas pockets to false floors. 

A map is not sufficient, go with someone who knows the place well or don't go at all.

Of course you are all free to do whatever you want, but this is the official advice of this forum. 

Ta.


----------



## Newage (Oct 16, 2016)

Sweet, got to love a welsh slate quarry.
Mega pictures and very well lit.

Cheers Newage


----------

